

SpaceX software hangup delays first private launch to space station - cpeterso
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2012/0502/SpaceX-software-hangup-delays-first-private-launch-to-space-station

======
cpeterso
I wonder what programming language(s) they used to write the docking and on-
board software.

